# AMD Phenom II X6: "Thuban"



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

AMD Phenom II X6: "Thuban"

Auf der Cebit zeigte AMD in Cooperation mit Gigabyte dort seinen 6-Kern-Prozessor "Thuban" in Betrieb.
AMDs rechnet nach inoffiziellen Angaben erst im April "Thuban" mit der Ausgelieferung.

Das von Gigabyte verwendete Mainboard war das Model: GA-890GPA-UD3H mit dem neuen 890GX Chipsatz.

Laut inoffizieller Quelle wird der 6-Kerner in drei Modellen erscheinen: 
Phenom II X6 1035
Phenom II X6 1055
Phenom II X6 1075
*unter verwendung von 9 MB Cache*

Bei einer TDP von 95 Watt bzw. 125 Watt und dem Fakt, das auf der CeBit ein AM3 Mainboard verwendet wurde,
kann man wohl davon ausgehen, das AMDs HexaCore CPUs AM3 Kompatibel sein werden.


----------



## mixxed_up (11. März 2010)

Sry, aber das ist nicht wirklich eine News. Ist schon seit dem ersten CeBit Tag und sogar noch früher bekannt.


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Sry, aber das ist nicht wirklich eine News. Ist schon seit dem ersten CeBit Tag und sogar noch früher bekannt.



Das ein Phenom II X6 kommen wird Ja...doch sind nun einige Details bekannt die intressant sind...und die sind die News an sich...


----------



## der Türke (11. März 2010)

Auf welchen Sokel passt denn der 6 Kerner?


----------



## Low (11. März 2010)

der türke schrieb:


> auf welchen sokel passt denn der 6 kerner?



am3^^


----------



## Ahab (11. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Auf welchen Sokel passt denn der 6 Kerner?



Naja AM3!  Bei guten Mainboards mittels BIOS Update vielleicht auch auf AM2+. 

Ich finde das Namensschema hervorragend. Bedeutend besser als das von Intel.


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (11. März 2010)

Ahab schrieb:


> Naja AM3!  Bei guten Mainboards mittels BIOS Update vielleicht auch auf AM2+.



Leider hängt dies auch von AMD ab, denn dazu muss auch ein DDR2-Controller vorhanden sein. Wie sieht es denn zu Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich aus?


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (11. März 2010)

GR-Thunderstorm schrieb:


> Leider hängt dies auch von AMD ab, denn dazu muss auch ein DDR2-Controller vorhanden sein. Wie sieht es denn zu Neuigkeiten diesbezüglich aus?



Dazu gibt es zum Teil sehr wiedersprüchliche Angaben, doch die meisten nennen aktuell nur den Sockel AM3. Alle Infos die ich fand, bezüglich der AM2+ Kompatiblität stammen noch von 2009.
Deshalb möchte ich mich hier nicht festlegen, hoffe aber das beste...

Sobald ich was genaues erfahre...steht es hier


----------



## Progs-ID (12. März 2010)

Ich hoffe mal, dass AMD seiner Linie treu bleiben wird und der Prozessor auch auf AM2+-Boards passt.


----------



## MisterKnister (12. März 2010)

....und wieder ein Grund mehr, mir in den Arsch zu beißen, weil ich vor nem jahr nicht auf AM3, sondern auf Sockel 775 umgestiegen bin.... 

Aber was soll, 6 Kerne braucht eh noch niemand  Ich zumindest nicht.


----------



## xdevilx (12. März 2010)

erstmal mus er zeigen was er leisten kann


----------



## Malk (12. März 2010)

wenn der kleinste x6 95Watt TDP hat werden beschnittene(3/4 Kerne) CPUs dann nochmal etwas weniger verbrauchen? Hoffe mla es geht in Richtung 80Watt. Vlt. ersetzt so einer dann meinen alternden Q6600...


----------



## der Türke (12. März 2010)

MisterKnister schrieb:


> ....und wieder ein Grund mehr, mir in den Arsch zu beißen, weil ich vor nem jahr nicht auf AM3, sondern auf Sockel 775 umgestiegen bin....
> 
> Aber was soll, 6 Kerne braucht eh noch niemand  Ich zumindest nicht.


 
Da es sich so oder so um ein Auslauf model handelt kann ich deine entscheidung noch nicht einmal nachvollziehen.


----------



## Lorin (12. März 2010)

der Türke schrieb:


> Da es sich so oder so um ein Auslauf model handelt kann ich deine entscheidung noch nicht einmal nachvollziehen.


 
Denke mal das war ne Preisfrage. 1156 oder höher kosten ja schon ne Stange Geld.

Wie auch immer der erste X6 xxxxE wird meiner sein! 
Ach verdammt habe ja nur ein AM2+ Board.... na dann hoffe ich mal auf nen DDR2 Speichercontroller UND unterstützung durch Asus dass mein Board den auch schluckt


----------



## ILAN12346 (12. März 2010)

Wenn der Noch auf AM2+ Passt, bzw DDR2 understützt wär das doch fast eine kaufüberlegung werd, für mich 

wenn das topmodell 125W haben wird, wird der aber nicht mehr als 2.7GHz haben, denk ich mal.

vllt, oder sicher Gibs dann auch ne BE von ^__^

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## ikarus_can_fly (12. März 2010)

ILAN12346 schrieb:


> ...wenn das topmodell 125W haben wird, wird der aber nicht mehr als 2.7GHz haben, denk ich mal...



Dein Gedanke geht in die richtige Richtung...2,8GHz pro Core...werden Rechnerisch zu 16,8GHz...wie die Optimierung des HexaCores dabei Skaliert bleibt abzuwarten...

Und ein AMD TopModel ohne BE...glaub ich auch nicht


----------



## ILAN12346 (12. März 2010)

naja, der Hexa AMD wird wohl langsamer sein als der Hexa i7, aber wenigstens auf bzw Über der perf. von nem Kleichgetaketem i7(Quad), hoff bzw. denk ich mal

udn wenn die dann noch Bezahlbar sind, also ~ 200 oder weniger wär das perfekt ;D

dann bekommt man vllt ne Gleichwerdige CPU zum i7, für weniger geld 

und wen dann auch der Arme kleine AM2+ User nen Hexa usen kann...... naja, mal schauen was rauskommt 

MFg ILAN12346


----------



## Rollora (12. März 2010)

Ich will dann sofort nen Test gegen den i7 980X. Das ist zwar vermutlich vom Preis her absolut unfair, aber mich interessiert der Leistungsunterschied. Und zwar gerade bei Programmen die diese Threads auch ausnutzen. Ein weiterer test mit Programmen die nur 1 Thread oder 2 Unterstützen ist soooo sinnlos. Echt jetzt


----------



## frEnzy (13. März 2010)

Naja nee! Auch Test, die nur einen Thread nutzen, können bei der Turbofunktion durchaus interessant sein


----------



## haselpopasel (13. März 2010)

Lorin schrieb:


> Denke mal das war ne Preisfrage. 1156 oder höher kosten ja schon ne Stange Geld.
> 
> Wie auch immer der erste X6 xxxxE wird meiner sein!
> Ach verdammt habe ja nur ein AM2+ Board.... na dann hoffe ich mal auf nen DDR2 Speichercontroller UND unterstützung durch Asus dass mein Board den auch schluckt


 
80 euro hab ich fürs Board und nen Hunni für die CPU bezahlt und ich will bestimmt nicht mit einem Phenom 2 tauschen. Leistung satt, oder kann man den Phenom auch mit 4,4GHz betreiben? Hyper threating hat er auch.


----------



## XE85 (13. März 2010)

frEnzy schrieb:


> Naja nee! Auch Test, die nur einen Thread nutzen, können bei der Turbofunktion durchaus interessant sein



einige scheinen zu vergessen das auch intel einen Turbo hat ... und grade die Mittelklassemodelle sehr hoch takten bei Ein Kern Belastung


zum anderen kommt noch ein weiterer Punkt dazu: PCGH testet die intel CPUs immer ohne aktiven Turbo ... und das muss dann natürlich auch für AMD CPUs gelten ... entweder beide mit Turbo oder keine

mfg


----------



## nukro (13. März 2010)

Ich bin gespannt ob es bei 125 Watt bleiben wird ?
Wenn der Hexa auch AM2+ unterstützen wird, kann ich ich mir vorstellen das es mehr Käufer geben wird.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Nein, das Topmodell wird 2,8 GHz und 140 Watt haben.
Allerdings wird es auch Ableger mit 125 Watt geben.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (13. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Nein, das Topmodell wird 2,8 GHz und 140 Watt haben.
> Allerdings wird es auch Ableger mit 125 Watt geben.



Reine Spekulation. Denn meistens liest man sogar von 2,8 GHz bei einer TDP von 125W. Was aber auch Spekulation ist 

LG

PS: Alles eine Frage der Grammatik


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Der X4 920 hatte ja sogar 125 Watt TDP. Bei dem Hexacore gilt es ja auch noch 2 Kerne mehr + L2 Cache zu versorgen. 2,8 GHz bei 140 Watt sind da ja mal mehr als Realistisch.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (13. März 2010)

mixxed_up schrieb:


> Der X4 920 hatte ja sogar 125 Watt TDP. Bei dem Hexacore gilt es ja auch noch 2 Kerne mehr + L2 Cache zu versorgen. 2,8 GHz sind da ja mal mehr als Realistisch.



Ja, 2,8GHz sind äußerst realistisch und auch wahrscheinlich. Dein Vergleich mit dem 920 mit eben 4 Kernen und einer TDP von 125W hinkt aus zweierlei Gründen: Der 920 wurde von über einem Jahr released. Demnach kann der Thuban auf Fortschritte in der Fertigung zurückgreifen, die der 920 noch nicht hatte. Simple Evolution. Zusätzlich basiert der Thuban auf einem anderen Stepping/Revision. Weiters gibt es auch einen 3,4 GHz Quadcore mit ebenfalls 125W TDP. Was mich zum zweiten Grund bringt. TDP != reale Verlustleistung. Aber dir ist dieser Umstand ja klar 
Anders herum gibt es den Istanbul auch schon einige Monate mit 2,8GHz bei ca. 137W TDP. Wieder ausgehend von einer dementsprechenden Fertigungsevolution sind mMn 2,8GHz bei einer TDP von 125W für Thuban realistisch.

Um es nocheinmal zu verdeultlichen: Ich behaupte nicht, dass der Thuban bei 2,8GHz eine TDP von 125W haben wird, sondern nur, dass die meisten Spekulationen in diese Richtung gehen. Der Fehler in deiner Aussage lag rein in deiner Ausdrucksweise, die einen Fakt suggeriert 

LG


----------



## arcDaniel (13. März 2010)

Es ist ja fakt dass der Thuban auf dem Istanbul basiert, und der gibt es schon seit letztem Sommer! AMD wird sich ja aber verbessern, denke schon der Erste unterschied ist der Turbo-Modus. Und da es den Istanbul schon als 2,8ghz Version gibt denke ich dass es schon möglich sein wird dass der Thuban als 3ghz Version erscheinen wird (AMD kommt vielleicht mit einer überraschung  ).

Bin zwar auch ein Technikfreak, denke aber dass das erste Stepping nur für absolute Fans ist oder Aufrüster, da ich bereits ein PhenomII X4 965BE C3 besitzte, werde ich bis zu einem Verbesserten Stepping warten (Traum: X6 mit 3,2ghz und im quad-core modus durch Turbo 4ghz mit einem TDP von 125Watt)


----------



## quantenslipstream (13. März 2010)

Die technische Grundlage des Thurban ist ja schon älter, also so alt wie auch die Phenom 2 sind.
Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Topmodel 140 Watt TDP haben wird.
Auch wird es wohl keine Modelle geben, wie mehr als 3GHz haben.
Erst mit dem neu entwickelten Bulldozer ändert sich das.


----------



## mixxed_up (13. März 2010)

Bleibt nur zu hoffen dass der Thuban schnell vom Bulldozer Core abgelöst wird.


----------



## LoRDxRaVeN (13. März 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Die technische Grundlage des Thurban ist ja schon älter, also so alt wie auch die Phenom 2 sind.
> Daher kann man davon ausgehen, dass das Topmodel 140 Watt TDP haben wird.(...)



Nein, davon kann man nicht ausgehen. Denn es hängt davon ab, zu welchen Takt sich AMD entscheidet.
Wenn man jetzt wüsste (aus irgendwelchen Roadmapfolien), dass AMD ihr X6 Topmodell mit 140W TDP plant (z.B. "up to 140W TDP"), bzw. dass das X6 Topmodell 3,2 GHz hat (absichtlich (zu) hoch gegriffen), dann könnte man davon ausgehen, dass das Topmodell eine TDP von 140W hat.
Da wir aber weder wirklich den Takt von die TDP kennen, bleibt es Spekulation. Wenn auch eine begründete die nicht unrealistisch ist...
Aber es könnte genauso sein, dass AMD kein Modell mit einer TDP von 140W auf den Markt bringt, da man keine Notwendigkeit dafür sieht, da man dem Gulftown sowieso nicht schlagen kann. Umgekehrt sah man sich beim 140W 965er wahrscheinlich dazu gezwungen, den Lynnfields eine (Benchmark)-Konkurrenz zu bieten, da man in dessen Preisbereich wollte.
Thuban wird aber mit Sicherheit nicht im Preisbereich des einzigen anderen Desktop-6-Kerners platziert werden (können).

LG


----------



## Krabbat (13. März 2010)

Ja, da hast du recht! Der Gulftown wird ja auch in 32nm gefertigt und hat bei einer TDP von 130 3,33GHz! Da wird der in 45nm gefertige Thuban nicht mithalten können. Aber ich bin mal gespannt, wie er sich gegen die core i7 riege behaupten kann. Es ist zu hoffen, dass es stark wird, denn dann wird alles billiger (Preisschlacht der Hersteller)!


----------



## Thunderstom (14. März 2010)

Mein Mainboard unterstützt schon die Hexa-Cores
Super Gigabyte:
GA-MA785GT-UD3H (rev. 1.0) - GIGABYTE - Support&Download - Motherboard - BIOS

Habe aber kein AM2+ Board gefunden was dies schon tut!
Außerdem habe ich noch kein 790FX Board gefunden, hat das einer von euch?

Was ist diese Turbo3D funktion?


----------

